# شباب ما رأيكم بكرط الدرايفر التالي ؟



## Hicham Wolf (10 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
شباب هذه driver للتحكم في محرك خطوي أحادي القطبية 






وهذا المخطط :






وهذه صفحة كاملة عن لدرايفر 
http://home.cogeco.ca/~rpaisley4/Unipolar.html

ما رأيكم شباب ؟


----------



## مهدي كايد (10 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم :

أخي العزيز أنا قمت بتصميم هذه الدائرة من قبل فهية ممتازة جدا وتعمل بكفاءه عالية ............


----------



## اجراس الرحيل (10 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
بتمنى تشيع من الشباب واعطاء اراء خصوصا انها سهلة باينتها 
وشرح عنها


----------



## Hicham Wolf (10 فبراير 2012)

أولا أشكر على الرد يا غالي 
إذا كان لديك مخطط الإنترفاس هل لك أن تضعها وتوضح كيف يمكن ربطها مع هذه الدريفر ؟
حتى يمكن إستفادة أكبر عدد ممكن من الأعضاء وخاصة المبتدئين
وجزاك الله خيرا 


مهدي كايد قال:


> السلام عليكم :
> 
> أخي العزيز أنا قمت بتصميم هذه الدائرة من قبل فهية ممتازة جدا وتعمل بكفاءه عالية ............


----------



## Hicham Wolf (10 فبراير 2012)

وعليكم السلام 
إن شاء الله نشاهد تفاعل . الهدف من الموضوع طبعا أن نرى تفاعل وطريقة تركيب هذا الدرايفر مع الإنترفاس والمحركات الخطوية وأيضا عيوبها و مميزاتها
نتمنى الرد من المجربين أو الخبراء


اجراس الرحيل قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بتمنى تشيع من الشباب واعطاء اراء خصوصا انها سهلة باينتها
> وشرح عنها


----------



## النجار2 (10 فبراير 2012)

اخبرتك عما سيحدث انتظر وراقب


----------



## Hicham Wolf (11 فبراير 2012)

أهلا خويا محمد
بالطبع أنا في إنتظار المخططات لكن هذا لا يمنع من الإستفسار أو البحث أكثر 
الله ينورك حبيبي 


النجار2 قال:


> اخبرتك عما سيحدث انتظر وراقب


----------



## النجار2 (11 فبراير 2012)

hicham wolf قال:


> أهلا خويا محمد
> بالطبع أنا في إنتظار المخططات لكن هذا لا يمنع من الإستفسار أو البحث أكثر
> الله ينورك حبيبي



لم اقصد المخططات ولكن قصدت بخل العرب حتى الان البخل هو سيد الموقف

مرة اخرى "انتظر وراقب" ...


----------



## حسن الكردى (25 فبراير 2012)

:56:اخى العزيز كيف اجعل هذة الدائرة تقوم بتشغيل ثلاث مواتير 
وما هو برنامج برمجة الميكروكنترولر او البيك وشكرا


----------



## ahmed es (27 فبراير 2012)

نصيحة صغيرة

اذا كنت تنوى تفيذها للعمل "لا للتعلم منها" لا تقم بتنفيذها فهى ضعيفة جدا


----------



## Hicham Wolf (28 فبراير 2012)

**

بارك الله فيك أخ أحمد وجزاك الله خيرا 
هذه بالنسبة لي نصيحة كبيرة وليست صغيرة 
إذا كانت لديك ماكينة تعمل بها أو عندك علم ممكن تدلني على درايفر مناسب جدا للعمل وليس للتعلم ؟
وجزاك الله خيرا 


ahmed es قال:


> نصيحة صغيرة
> 
> اذا كنت تنوى تفيذها للعمل "لا للتعلم منها" لا تقم بتنفيذها فهى ضعيفة جدا


----------



## ahmed es (28 فبراير 2012)

هل تنتظر قليلا هناك درايفر تحت الجهيز لكن لم يتم إختباره

عموما اذا كنت مستعجل أبحث عن تطبيقات l297 لكن تأكد ان الترانزستورات فى الخارج


----------



## Hicham Wolf (3 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك أخ أحمد على المتابعة
سأرى مع تطبيقات l297 وفي إنتظار إختبارك يا غالي 
الله يحفظك


ahmed es قال:


> هل تنتظر قليلا هناك درايفر تحت الجهيز لكن لم يتم إختباره
> 
> عموما اذا كنت مستعجل أبحث عن تطبيقات l297 لكن تأكد ان الترانزستورات فى الخارج


----------



## Hicham Wolf (5 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
لقد وجدت درايفر آخر شباب تعتمد على الإيسي sla7078mpr 
هذه صورة للدرايفر 





وهذا المخطط 






وهذا فديو عن قيادة المحرك الخطوي بوساطته

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByepQNu5NMM

لكن لست أعلم ما هي درجة المواصفات التي يستطيع المحرك العمل عليه 

بإنتظار آرائكم


----------



## koki4life (9 مارس 2012)

وجدت لك هذا الدرايفر 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-Axis-TB6560-CNC-Stepper-Motor-Driver-Board-Controller-/270549461424

وبصورة عامة أغلب المنتديات الأجنبية تتحدث عن قوة الدرايفرات التي تعتمد في عملها علي الترانزستور الشهير من توشيبا TB6560 ........
وهذا موقع آخر متخصص وشهير في هذا المجال .....ولكنه أغلي بسبب أنه أمريكي وغالبا ذو جودة أعلي..
http://www.geckodrive.com/categories.html

وعامة اذا اردت هذه الدائرة للإستخدام العملي فيجب عليك شراؤه أفضل من بناؤها لوجود دائرات حماية إضافية من الحرارة الزائدة أو التيار الزائد في الدوائر الجاهزة ..........هذا والله أعلم


----------



## Hicham Wolf (9 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك يا غالي وجزاك الله خيرا
رد أكثر من قيم . خصوصا بعد ماشاهدة درايفر توشيبا 
من خلال الفديوات يبان درايفر أكثر من رائع
لربما سأشتريه من الموقع
الله يجازيك خير . غيرت لي رأيي 


koki4life قال:


> وجدت لك هذا الدرايفر
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-axis-tb6560-cnc-stepper-motor-driver-board-controller-/270549461424
> 
> ...


----------



## koki4life (10 مارس 2012)

العفو يا أخي ......

وهنا ستجد اراء بعض المستخدمين له يتحدثون عن المشاكل التي واجهتهم وكيف حلوها ......

http://www.cnczone.com/forums/tags/tb6560.html

و عموما عليك التريث وقراءة المزيد عن هذا الدرايفر قبل شراؤه......حتي لا آخذ ذنبك إذا كان اختيارا خاطئا


----------

